# "Shoot Lion Fish" on your numbers



## Durkee (Sep 21, 2015)

I will shoot lion fish off your private numbers. If you need anyone to check / shoot fish or video your coop or whatever is down there PM me. I'm very straight up and been fishing / diving for 30 years. I will dive up to 120' ish. 

I'll also pitch in for gas and open to trolling in the AM and then hitting spots later? :thumbsup:


----------

